# Plus sized centric episodes or story elements in television or films.



## Clonenumber47

I'd like this thread to be a place for people to share the known episodes of past and present TV shows, as well as movies that feature BBW's, SSBBW's, BHM's and SSBHM's prominently in story content or themes.

No show is taboo in this thread. So even WLS episodes are safe to mention. Just do us all the favor when you mention something, and try to post a link to a wikipage, or imdb page about the media you are bringing to the forum. As a suggestion, try to add specifics, like episode numbers, actor names, etc. 

Lets show some support for plus-sized media programming, whether the end results were welcomed or not.


----------



## Clonenumber47

"American Horror Story Season 4 - Freak Show"
Episodes 8 through 13 featured a character called Ima Wiggles, played by Chrissy Metz.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Horror_Story:_Freak_Show#Episodes

https://www.imdb.com/name/nm1978680/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## Clonenumber47

"1000 Ways to Die" Season 2
Episode 2 - "Death Bites", featured a segment called 'Assphyxiated'. The segment featured a character called Big Bess, played by Angelina Duplisea.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1566208/?ref_=ttep_ep12

https://www.imdb.com/name/nm1505369/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cl_t17

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1000_Ways_to_Die


----------



## DragonFly

House season 3 Episode 6
*Que Será Será (7 Nov. 2006)*

http://house.wikia.com/wiki/Que_Será_Será
https://m.imdb.com/title/tt0854514/

A "suicidally" obese man in a coma presents treatment challenges, but finding out what's wrong with him may be the most challenging test of all.


----------



## DragonFly

What’s Happening Sitcom 1976-1979
https://m.imdb.com/title/tt0074071/

Actor Fred Berry . Character Rerun 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fred_Berry

Actor Shirley Hemphill. Character Shirley 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shirley_Hemphill


----------



## Clonenumber47

"Bones" Season 5 
Episode 8 - "The Foot in the Foreclosure"

Plus sized characters only in moments, but the episode centers on a victim who was involved in Feederism.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1524955/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


----------



## DragonFly

SVU 2006 Season 7 Episode 30 

“fat”

https://m.imdb.com/title/tt0771260/plotsummary?ref_=m_tt_ov_pl#summary-ps0187718


----------



## agouderia

The obvious current show imo is "This is Us" - because it actually has a SSBBW as one of the two female leads, which still is really unusual.


----------



## DragonFly

“DietLand” AMC Dramatic Series (2018- )

https://m.imdb.com/title/tt5869202/

Plum - main character


----------



## TwoSwords

Clonenumber47 said:


> I'd like this thread to be a place for people to share the known episodes of past and present TV shows, as well as movies that feature BBW's, SSBBW's, BHM's and SSBHM's prominently in story content or themes.
> 
> No show is taboo in this thread. So even WLS episodes are safe to mention. Just do us all the favor when you mention something, and try to post a link to a wikipage, or imdb page about the media you are bringing to the forum. As a suggestion, try to add specifics, like episode numbers, actor names, etc.
> 
> Lets show some support for plus-sized media programming, whether the end results were welcomed or not.



Is this meant to refer mainly to shows with real people, or do cartoons count?

If real, I remember the Drew Carey show featuring fat people prominently, and in addition to being one himself, Drew also dated one for a while, in, I thought, a sadly-realistic way.

If cartoons count, there is, of course, the Simpsons and Family Guy, South Park, Fat Albert, and a whole slew of side characters and one-shot episodes, which feature a character or characters gaining weight temporarily, though there's always a note of tragedy to those episodes, when they lose the weight at the end.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

There is the episode of CSI where a BBW accidentally smothers a guy during the course of the Vegas bash.


----------



## DragonFly

ScreamingChicken said:


> There is the episode of CSI where a BBW accidentally smothers a guy during the course of the Vegas bash.


I remember that one but I can’t find the IMDb on it. Any ideas?


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Here is a starting point. Thirteen years ago? Yikes!

http://bigfatblog.com/node/899


----------



## Clonenumber47

agouderia said:


> The obvious current show imo is "This is Us" - because it actually has a SSBBW as one of the two female leads, which still is really unusual.



A damn good show too.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/This_Is_Us_(TV_series)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5555260/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1

Chrissy Metz is an amazing actress.
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm1978680/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## Clonenumber47

TwoSwords said:


> Is this meant to refer mainly to shows with real people, or do cartoons count?
> 
> If real, I remember the Drew Carey show featuring fat people prominently, and in addition to being one himself, Drew also dated one for a while, in, I thought, a sadly-realistic way.
> 
> If cartoons count, there is, of course, the Simpsons and Family Guy, South Park, Fat Albert, and a whole slew of side characters and one-shot episodes, which feature a character or characters gaining weight temporarily, though there's always a note of tragedy to those episodes, when they lose the weight at the end.


 
Live Action, cartoons. Nearly anything is fair game. I loved the Drew Carey show btw.

For safety's sake, although you can include characters from kid's media; Ursula from Little Mermaid, Constance from Monster house. I would avoid using child actors. Finding examples of them as adult actors would be preferred; Lori Beth Denberg from Dodgeball.


----------



## Clonenumber47

ScreamingChicken said:


> There is the episode of CSI where a BBW accidentally smothers a guy during the course of the Vegas bash.


"CSI" -Season 5, Episode 16. "Big Middle"

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0534649/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CSI:_Crime_Scene_Investigation


----------



## fat hiker

The victim of the 'Gluttony' killing in the 1995 movie "Se7en" (aka 'Seven Deadly sins')


----------



## Clonenumber47

There was another TV show. I don't remember the name of it. Might have been Homicide Life on the Street, but maybe not that show.

There was an episode I believe it started with a crime scene investigation, recovering a dead body of a man who had been suffocated in his sleep. His wife, an ssbbw, was accused of manslaughter from accidentally rolling over onto his head. 

I don't remember specifics at all, other than one scene where she was talking to paramedics or a medical examiner who was pleading with her to lose weight, and showed her a model heart. He/She said "this is a model of your heart, and it can't handle your weight." She grabbed the model, threw on the ground and stepped on, shattering it, and then said smugly "I guess it can't".

I have no clue where to begin looking for this show or this episode. Anyone remember anything like this?


----------



## Clonenumber47

"Whats Eating Gilbert Grape" - 1993, Drama.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What's_Eating_Gilbert_Grape
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108550/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Darlene Cates plays the morbidly obese house bound mother of Johnny Depp's and Leonardo DiCaprio's characters.
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0146055/bio?ref_=nm_ov_bio_sm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darlene_Cates


----------



## Clonenumber47

"City Island" - 2009 Romantic Comedy
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1174730/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_Island_(film)

Carrie Baker Reynolds plays a SSBBW web cam food-fetish model. A fan lives across the street from her. She helps him realize that he has this fetish, and how to be less awkward around women.
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm3071331/?ref_=tt_cl_t7


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

I loved
this muse in Hercules, I remember seeing the film in the cinema






Also there was one of the witches from the black cauldron






oh and sophie from anastasia






the last two are more supporting characters but I thought they deserved a mention


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

die friseuse (the hairdresser)






After being turned down to work at a hair salon because of her figure, a financially struggling hair dresser works to open her own shop.

Haven't actually seen this one myself yet I've yet to find the english version, but what I've seen of the german version looks promising


----------



## RabbitScorpion

ScreamingChicken said:


> There is the episode of CSI where a BBW accidentally smothers a guy during the course of the Vegas bash.


I'm LMAO at the coincidence here'

Just the other night, I was going through my collection of VHS tapes, saw a tape with "CSI BBW" written on the label, and watched it.

The major female character was kind of cute.

Was the bash portrayed in the episode accurate? I've never heard of a "message box" anywhere, and the episode would have one believe that men were hard to attain and women were desperate (usually, the reverse was true).


----------



## Clonenumber47

"Blubberella" - 2011 Comedy
This is a Uwe Boll comedy. So, you know, it sucks.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1756427/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Lindsey Hollister plays a ssbbw secret/super agent.
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0391234/?ref_=tt_cl_t1


----------



## Clonenumber47

"Monster House" 2006.
An animated and fun kid's movie about a haunted house in a suburb community, and the dangers of going near it on Halloween. This haunted house eats any trespassers.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0385880/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_House_(film)

Constance
Kathleen Turner provides the voice for Constance, the 675lb circus giantess. Constance herself is not in the film very long, but her ghost provides the haunting in question.
http://villains.wikia.com/wiki/Constance_Nebbercracker


----------



## jbason

Clonenumber47 said:


> There was another TV show. I don't remember the name of it. Might have been Homicide Life on the Street, but maybe not that show.
> 
> There was an episode I believe it started with a crime scene investigation, recovering a dead body of a man who had been suffocated in his sleep. His wife, an ssbbw, was accused of manslaughter from accidentally rolling over onto his head.
> 
> I don't remember specifics at all, other than one scene where she was talking to paramedics or a medical examiner who was pleading with her to lose weight, and showed her a model heart. He/She said "this is a model of your heart, and it can't handle your weight." She grabbed the model, threw on the ground and stepped on, shattering it, and then said smugly "I guess it can't".
> 
> I have no clue where to begin looking for this show or this episode. Anyone remember anything like this?


The show was David E. Kelley creation "Picket Fences", which ran for 4 seasons from September 18, 1992 to April 24, 1996. The season 2 episode 17, episode was called "Squatter's Rights" it aired March 11, 1994 and featured Darlene Cates as Sophie Wallace as the wife in question.


----------



## Clonenumber47

jbason said:


> The show was David E. Kelley creation "Picket Fences", which ran for 4 seasons from September 18, 1992 to April 24, 1996. The season 2 episode 17, episode was called "Squatter's Rights" it aired March 11, 1994 and featured Darlene Cates as Sophie Wallace as the wife in question.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Clonenumber47

"DodgeBall: A true Underdog Story" 2004
A comedy about a group of misfits who have to earn money to save their gym by competing in a professional dodgeball tournament.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0364725/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DodgeBall:_A_True_Underdog_Story

Lori Beth Denberg
Cameos towards the beginning of the film, as a super sized cheerleader.
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0218910/?ref_=nv_sr_1
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lori_Beth_Denberg


----------



## Clonenumber47

"Mike and Molly" 2010 - 2016
A sitcom about a couple who meet at an overeater's anonymous meeting.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1608180/?ref_=nv_sr_1
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_&_Molly

Billy Gardell and Melissa McCarthy play the two main characters, Mike Biggs and Molly Flynn, throughout the show.
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0974080/?ref_=tt_cl_t1
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0565250/?ref_=tt_cl_t2


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Babes
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098745/


----------



## Clonenumber47

"Fat Actress" 2005
This show was on the air for one season. It is about a dramatized version of Kirstie Alley's life, as she struggles to lose weight and revitalize her career as a Hollywood actress.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0426686/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat_Actress

Kirstie Alley is the main actor of the series, playing a fictitious version of herself. Her fictional self follows the same struggle with weight loss as her real self did/does. 
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000263/?ref_=tt_ov_wr
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirstie_Alley


----------



## Colonial Warrior

ScreamingChicken said:


> Babes
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0098745/



I loved that show!!! I must confess I had a crush with the late Susan Peretz!!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Clonenumber47 said:


> "Whats Eating Gilbert Grape" - 1993, Drama.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What's_Eating_Gilbert_Grape
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108550/?ref_=nv_sr_1
> 
> Darlene Cates plays the morbidly obese house bound mother of Johnny Depp's and Leonardo DiCaprio's characters.
> https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0146055/bio?ref_=nm_ov_bio_sm
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darlene_Cates



She also appeared on an episode of a series called Picket Fences!!!


----------



## DragonFly

My Big Fat Summer - is a documentary of a group of large folks expierencing a resorst just for them. They attend group sessions and discuss the problems an fears of going to the beach, pool, being in public and their expierences. Can be watched on TLC on Demand 

https://www.tlc.com/tv-shows/my-big-fat-summer/


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Two classics from the Italian cinema: Elena Fiore in The Seduction of Mimi (1972) María Antonietta Beluzzi in Fellini's Amarcord (1973)!!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I had a thing for Leslie Boone.


----------



## Clonenumber47

"Shallow Hal" 2001
This movie is about a man, Hal, who spends his life focused on the exterior beauty of a person. After being hypnotized by Tony Robbins, Hal can only see the inner beauty of people made manifest into physical attributes. He falls in love a woman named Rosemary, who he believes is the body equivalent of a fashion supermodel, when in fact Rosemary is a 300+lb ssbbw. Things take a further twist when he finds out that she is also the daughter of his boss.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0256380/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shallow_Hal

Hal is played by Jack Black.
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0085312/?ref_=nv_sr_1
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Black

The SSBBW character of the film, Rosemary, is actually Gwyneth Paltrow in a body suit. However Ivy Snitzer, played Gwyneth's real body double in shots that were only neck down.
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000569/?ref_=nv_sr_1
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gwyneth_Paltrow


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Clonenumber47 said:


> "Shallow Hal" 2001
> This movie is about a man, Hal, who spends his life focused on the exterior beauty of a person. After being hypnotized by Tony Robbins, Hal can only see the inner beauty of people made manifest into physical attributes. He falls in love a woman named Rosemary, who he believes is the body equivalent of a fashion supermodel, when in fact Rosemary is a 300+lb ssbbw. Things take a further twist when he finds out that she is also the daughter of his boss.
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0256380/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shallow_Hal
> 
> Hal is played by Jack Black.
> https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0085312/?ref_=nv_sr_1
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Black
> 
> The SSBBW character of the film, Rosemary, is actually Gwyneth Paltrow in a body suit. However Ivy Snitzer, played Gwyneth's real body double in shots that were only neck down.
> https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000569/?ref_=nv_sr_1
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gwyneth_Paltrow


Nice movie and don't forget there are a real SSBBW and a SSBHM in the cast: Leslie DeAntomio as the heavy and hot Helga and Joshua "Li'iboy" Shintani!!!


----------



## nitewriter

The episode you are thinking about had Darlene Kates as the wife who rolls over her husband. The show was Pickett Fences.


----------



## Lizzie_Jones

Dawn French played an overweight Vicar in the Vicar of Dibley. Great series.


----------



## Clonenumber47

"Cold Case : The Promise" Season 3 Episode 2 - 2005
This episode reopens the investigation of a fraternity house fire which had been deemed accidental. Upon further investigation, it is revealed that it was actually an arson case. The soul victim of the fire was a bbw film student, who was also the victim of a vicious fraternity prank. 
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0543959/
http://coldcase.wikia.com/wiki/The_Promise

The guest cast features several bbws, however the episode's main focus is on Laurie Dunne, played by Lindsay Hollister
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0391234/?ref_=tt_cl_t6
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lindsay_Hollister


----------



## Colonial Warrior

nitewriter said:


> The episode you are thinking about had Darlene Kates as the wife who rolls over her husband. The show was Pickett Fences.


Yes, it is!!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I have another one! Julie T. Wallace in The Living Daylights and the Fifth Element!!!


----------



## jbason

In Harry Nilsson's animated movie "The Point",
Oblio meets three dancing fat ladies in the pointless forest , whose point is joy and laughter.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Another of my favorites: Rusty Schiwmmer in T Bone n Weasel!!!


----------



## Clonenumber47

"Road Trip" 2000
A group of college friends take a road trip across the US to help a friend stop a sex tape from reaching his girlfriend. Hilarity ensues as the friends hit obstacle after obstacle in their attempt to race the clock and stop the delivery.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0215129/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Road_Trip_(film)

Mia Amber Davis plays Rhonda. Only having a small part in this film, Rhonda finds herself attracted to DJ Qualls character Kyle. After stealing him away to a frat room, she easily seduces him.
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0205155/
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mia_Amber_Davis


----------



## Clonenumber47

"My 600-lb Life" Seasons 1 through 6 - 2012 through 2018 - (Still in Production)
This series is a reality TV show based on the lives of real people who are morbidly obese and wish to go through the process of weight loss surgery. The show chronicles their time before, during, and after their surgery.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2152112/?ref_=nv_sr_1
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_600-lb_Life

The show features a cast of real individuals. As such, none really have extensive IMDB entries beyond their credit on this show. I would suggest following the above links to see through the full cast on IMDB.





Some may consider this entry improper for our type of audience. I didn't add it to be controversial. I added it because the show still features a plus sized main cast. Simply informing the users here that such a show exists.


----------



## Clonenumber47

"Taboo : Fat" Season 6 Episode 2 - 2010
This is a Docu-Series which focuses on sub-cultures and usually unaccepted ideologies held by select groups of people from around the world. The series aired from 2002 till 2014. The 2nd episode of the 6th season dealt with the taboo topic of being fat as dealt within different societies.

"_In much of the West thin is beautiful, and fat is taboo. But a new health epidemic is sweeping the planet: obesity. We follow the story of Alan, who at 650 pounds is imprisoned in his own bedroom. In Mauritania mothers risk the health of their daughters by force-feeding them to fatten them for marriage. In the U.S.A., Deidra, a 450 pound model is fat, proud and happy. And 24 "plus size" women push the ideals of beauty when they compete in the Miss Plus America Pageant."_

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0330958/?ref_=fn_tt_tt_14
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taboo_(2002_TV_series)#Season_6

The show features a cast of real individuals. As such, none have IMDB entries.


----------



## Clonenumber47

"Hocus Pocus" 1993 - (although not plus size centered in content, since one of the main cast members was a plus sized actress, I felt it counts).
A trio of 17th century witches returns to menace the town of Salem on Halloween night. A small group of adolescents work together to make sure the witches see their last dawn. 
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107120/?ref_=nv_sr_1
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hocus_Pocus_(1993_film)

Kathy Najimy plays Mary Sanderson, the thicker of the three sisters. She is gifted with the ability to smell out children like a blood hound.
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001562/?ref_=tt_cl_t3
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kathy_Najimy


----------



## Clonenumber47

"Misery" 1990
An author wrecks his car in a snow storm, but is rescued by one of his most obsessive fans. Once in her care, she refuses to grant him freedom until his stories are rewritten to her liking.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0100157/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misery_(film)

Kathy Bates plays obsessive-stalker-fan Annie Wilkes. Driven by extreme adoration, as well as jealousy, and a complete disconnect with reality, she holds her crush hostage, using any means necessary to keep him under her thumb.
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000870/
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kathy_Bates


----------



## LizzieJones

Clonenumber47 said:


> "Misery" 1990



Great movie. I've been a fan of Kathy Bates ever since seeing it.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Clonenumber47 said:


> "Road Trip" 2000
> A group of college friends take a road trip across the US to help a friend stop a sex tape from reaching his girlfriend. Hilarity ensues as the friends hit obstacle after obstacle in their attempt to race the clock and stop the delivery.
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0215129/
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Road_Trip_(film)
> 
> Mia Amber Davis plays Rhonda. Only having a small part in this film, Rhonda finds herself attracted to DJ Qualls character Kyle. After stealing him away to a frat room, she easily seduces him.
> https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0205155/
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mia_Amber_Davis
> View attachment 131085


Oh she was smokin' in this film. Sad that she died so young.


----------



## BigElectricKat

LizzieJones said:


> Great movie. I've been a fan of Kathy Bates ever since seeing it.


Did you see her on Lip Sync Battle? She was awesome!!!


----------



## LizzieJones

No


----------



## LizzieJones

No


----------



## Clonenumber47

“Third Watch” Modern Designs for Better Living - Season 1 Episode 9 - 1999

Davis inadvertently endangers a youth he's trying to help. Doc learns that his father's drug overdose was not accidental. Thecombined effort of police, paramedics and firefighters is required to get an extremely obese woman to the hospital.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0720944/?ref_=ttep_ep9
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Third_Watch_episodes

Sophie K. plays Tina, the bedbound Ssbbw.
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm2376573/?ref_=tt_cl_t15


----------



## knightmare870

Clonenumber47 said:


> "Road Trip" 2000
> A group of college friends take a road trip across the US to help a friend stop a sex tape from reaching his girlfriend. Hilarity ensues as the friends hit obstacle after obstacle in their attempt to race the clock and stop the delivery.
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0215129/
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Road_Trip_(film)
> 
> Mia Amber Davis plays Rhonda. Only having a small part in this film, Rhonda finds herself attracted to DJ Qualls character Kyle. After stealing him away to a frat room, she easily seduces him.
> https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0205155/
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mia_Amber_Davis
> View attachment 131085




Ah, fond memories right there.


----------



## Clonenumber47

“The Little Mermaid” - 1989

An animated movie-musical by Disney. Based on the danish fairy tale. Ariel, a mermaid princess, makes a bargain with Ursula, the sea witch, in order to go on land and meet a human, Prince Eric. Ariel bargains her voice as collateral for legs, as well as her soul if she should not get the prince to kiss her. Ursula has bigger motives, and stakcs the deck against Ariel in order to usurp power of the seas from her father, King Triton.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097757/?ref_=nv_sr_2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Little_Mermaid_(1989_film)

Pat Carroll provides the voice for Ursula, the plus-sized, animated, Octopus-Hybrid, Sea witch. Her main song is "Poor Unfortunate Souls"
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0140946/?ref_=tt_cl_t4
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pat_Carroll_(actress)


----------



## Jerry Thomas

Thanks to all for the links - I'm waiting for a quiet weekend to watch all of them.


----------



## knightmare870

Clonenumber47 said:


> “The Little Mermaid” - 1989
> 
> An animated movie-musical by Disney. Based on the danish fairy tale. Ariel, a mermaid princess, makes a bargain with Ursula, the sea witch, in order to go on land and meet a human, Prince Eric. Ariel bargains her voice as collateral for legs, as well as her soul if she should not get the prince to kiss her. Ursula has bigger motives, and stakcs the deck against Ariel in order to usurp power of the seas from her father, King Triton.
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097757/?ref_=nv_sr_2
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Little_Mermaid_(1989_film)
> 
> Pat Carroll provides the voice for Ursula, the plus-sized, animated, Octopus-Hybrid, Sea witch. Her main song is "Poor Unfortunate Souls"
> https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0140946/?ref_=tt_cl_t4
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pat_Carroll_(actress)



I remember my ex and I getting into arguments when I played Kingdom Hearts that I was sexually attracted to Ursula.


----------



## Clonenumber47

knightmare870 said:


> I remember my ex and I getting into arguments when I played Kingdom Hearts that I was sexually attracted to Ursula.


Know feel. Fortunately my wife is a big Ursula fan too, and has a nice cosplay outfit for the occasion.


----------



## Clonenumber47

Jerry Thomas said:


> Thanks to all for the links - I'm waiting for a quiet weekend to watch all of them.


I am glad you find them useful. It’s why I started the thread. Still plenty more references to come. If you have any you’d like to add, I highly encourage it.


----------



## Clonenumber47

"X-Files : 2Shy" Season 3 Episode 6 - 1995
A "Monster-of-the-week" episode for the show. A man stalks and kills plus sized women through an online chat room. He has a genetic mutation which prevents him from producing certain oils and body fats necessary for him to live. He regurgitates a slimy ooze that melts down his victims allowing him to consume the enzymes and body fats he needs.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0751065/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2Shy

The guest cast features several bbws, however the episode's main focus is on Ellen Kaminsky, played by Catherine Paolone.
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0660073/?ref_=tt_cl_t4


----------



## JDavis

The original Roseanne and anything with John Goodman, Chris Farley, Rebel Wilson or Malissa McCarthy in it (to name a few).


----------



## MantisToboggan

Augggh. Love love love Melissa McCarthy. She was out of this world and hilarious in Spy. Crushed on her since Gilmore Girls.


----------



## Clonenumber47

"The Sopranos - The Weight" Season 4 Episode 4 - 2002
A mobster's plus-sized wife is victim of a tasteless fat joke. The chip on his shoulder grows as he tracks down the one responsible, making an example of people as he goes.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0705286/?ref_=ttep_ep4
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Weight_(The_Sopranos)

Denise Borino-Quinn plays Ginny Sacramoni, the wife of mobster Johnny Sac. Ginny is the only notable plus-sized female in the show's cast.
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm1260202/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cl_t20
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denise_Borino-Quinn


----------



## Clonenumber47

"Feed" - 2005
This is what happens when feedism meets horror. Michael Carter, a demented serial killer, seduces plus sized women and literally feeds them to death. Detective Phillip Jackson investigates a missing person's case, leading him into the world of feedism. In his investigation, he finds Michael Carter, and his current growing victim, Deidre.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0445965/?ref_=fn_al_tt_2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feed_(2005_film)

There are a couple of bbws in the film. However, Deidre the bed-ridden ssbbw, is played by Gabby Millgate in a body suit.
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0589613/?ref_=tt_cl_t3
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gabby_Millgate


----------



## Clonenumber47

Clonenumber47 said:


> "Feed" - 2005
> This is what happens when feedism meets horror. Michael Carter, a demented serial killer, seduces plus sized women and literally feeds them to death. Detective Phillip Jackson investigates a missing person's case, leading him into the world of feedism. In his investigation, he finds Michael Carter, and his current growing victim, Deidre.


 Happy Halloween!


----------



## SneezeCheeze

JDavis said:


> The original Roseanne and anything with John Goodman, Chris Farley, Rebel Wilson or Malissa McCarthy in it (to name a few).


Chris Farley is an absolute legend of comedy. Every so often I’ll rewatch Tommy Boy or his SNL anthology. 

Ditto Malissa McCarthy, too. She’s got looks, she’s got jokes. Gilmore Girls is a good show anyway, but she definitely improved it.

And if we’re talking about men, Jeff Garlin as the father of the titular Goldbergs is consistently funny.


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Can't believe I forgot this: Downton Abbey has Lesley Nicol as Mrs. Patmore, the estate's chubby head cook. That show has a great cast, Mrs. Nicol definitely included. imdb says she auditioned to be Mrs. Weaseley in the first Harry Potter movie, too; that would've been interesting to see.


----------



## JDavis

The Good Wife has some large women in the last season. Margot Martindale plays a non-comedic role as a campaign manager .
There is also an episode in the last season with a SSBBW getting deposed but I couldn't find it on Wikipedia. It seems to me Julie Margulis was getting sensitive to sizism the last season which lead her to do Dietland.


----------



## Navydude

It may not have been the central element but was a fan of drop dead diva when it was on. The lead actress (Brooke Elliot) is gorgeous!


----------



## Mark02

SneezeCheeze said:


> Can't believe I forgot this: Downton Abbey has Lesley Nicol as Mrs. Patmore, the estate's chubby head cook. That show has a great cast, Mrs. Nicol definitely included. imdb says she auditioned to be Mrs. Weaseley in the first Harry Potter movie, too; that would've been interesting to see.



She seemed like she'd be fun in the sack.


----------



## Clonenumber47

"Pain and Gain" - 2013
A movie about three body builders/physical trainers who decide to rob a wealthy gym patron out of his entire fortune.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1980209/?ref_=fn_al_tt_6
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pain_&_Gain

Rebel Wilson is in a supporting role, as Robin Peck, a plus-sized romantic interest for Anthony Mackie's character.
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm2313103/?ref_=tt_cl_t8
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rebel_Wilson


----------



## Clonenumber47

Clonenumber47 said:


> "Pain and Gain" - 2013
> A movie about three body builders/physical trainers who decide to rob a wealthy gym patron out of his entire fortune.
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1980209/?ref_=fn_al_tt_6
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pain_&_Gain
> 
> Rebel Wilson is in a supporting role, as Robin Peck, a plus-sized romantic interest for Anthony Mackie's character.
> https://www.imdb.com/name/nm2313103/?ref_=tt_cl_t8
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rebel_Wilson


----------



## Clonenumber47

"Rocko's Modern Life" - 4 Seasons 1993 - 1996
An animated show from Nickelodeon. One of the three main characters is a cow named Heffer. 
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106115/?ref_=ttep_ep_tt
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rocko's_Modern_Life

Heffer
Appearing throughout the show, Heffer is a typically clueless character, although many times his 'street smarts' have gotten him out of trouble, despite the times those same smarts have caused nothing but problems. Heffer tends to be the center for any fat jokes made on the show, he usually takes it in stride.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106115/characters/nm0444786?ref_=tt_cl_t2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heffer_Wolfe

Season 1 - Episode 5 : Power Trip / To Heck and Back
Heffer over does it at a local fast food restaurant and chokes on a chicken bone. In his vision of the after life, his gluttonous behavior has brought him nothing but sadness.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0840185/?ref_=ttep_ep5

Season 4 - Episode 12 : Put to Pasture / Future Schlok  
Heffer overdoses on Pasture Puffies and is rushed to the hospital.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0978174/?ref_=ttep_ep12


----------



## JDavis

Queen Latifah in a bunch of movies and shows including Hairspray
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001451/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## john1097

DragonFly said:


> My Big Fat Summer - is a documentary of a group of large folks expierencing a resorst just for them. They attend group sessions and discuss the problems an fears of going to the beach, pool, being in public and their expierences. Can be watched on TLC on Demand
> 
> https://www.tlc.com/tv-shows/my-big-fat-summer/



Is this the same documentary broadcast in the UK as the 18 - 30 stone Holiday?


----------



## ChocolateBear

DragonFly said:


> What’s Happening Sitcom 1976-1979
> https://m.imdb.com/title/tt0074071/
> 
> Actor Fred Berry . Character Rerun
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fred_Berry
> 
> Actor Shirley Hemphill. Character Shirley
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shirley_Hemphill



Absolutely classic! Glad somebody remembers this show.


----------



## john1097

Lisa Dingle from the UK Soap Emmerdale, played by Jane Cox.

https://www.itv.com/emmerdale/lisa
http://emmerdale.wikia.com/wiki/Lisa_Dingle
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lisa_Dingle


----------



## Mark02

S


john1097 said:


> Lisa Dingle from the UK Soap Emmerdale, played by Jane Cox.
> 
> https://www.itv.com/emmerdale/lisa
> http://emmerdale.wikia.com/wiki/Lisa_Dingle
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lisa_Dingle



She looks to have a nice full pair or breast. Good find!


----------



## ChocolateBear

JDavis said:


> The Good Wife has some large women in the last season. Margot Martindale plays a non-comedic role as a campaign manager .
> There is also an episode in the last season with a SSBBW getting deposed but I couldn't find it on Wikipedia. It seems to me Julie Margulis was getting sensitive to sizism the last season which lead her to do Dietland.
> View attachment 131361



She was fantastic in season 2 of Justified (for which she won an Emmy)


----------



## DragonFly

ChocolateBear said:


> Absolutely classic! Glad somebody remembers this show.


I loved those shows!!!!


----------



## DragonFly

Dawn French in the Vicar of Dibly - big big girl crush on her

https://m.imdb.com/title/tt0108981/


----------



## knightmare870

Does anybody remember the plus size beauty pageant that was on the Oxygen chabbch in either 2005 or 2006? It was called "Mo'nique's F.A.T. Chance". It was basically Miss. America, but directed solely to finding and representing SS/BBW women. They only did one and then it was never done again. Kind of a shame, really.


----------



## Ffancy

The Sopranos features a ton of fat men, and food and eating are woven through the whole show.

There was a UK show called Fat Friends, about a group of people who meet at a slimming club, become friends and improve their lives without weight loss. There is a lot of dieting and negative views on fat but the characters are treated as fully human and they push back against these views too.

The Full Monty has a plot line about a fat guy getting his groove back.

There’s a movie called A Matter of Size which is about a bunch of fat Israelis who start learning to do sumo wrestling.

Actually, sumo wrestling in general. You can watch bouts on YouTube. Poetry in motion.


----------



## john1097

Mark02 said:


> S
> 
> 
> She looks to have a nice full pair or breast. Good find!



Thanks Mark.


----------



## Navydude

DragonFly said:


> View attachment 131488
> Dawn French in the Vicar of Dibly - big big girl crush on her
> 
> https://m.imdb.com/title/tt0108981/


Love Dawn French!


----------



## FatStories

Colonial Warrior said:


> I loved that show!!! I must confess I had a crush with the late Susan Peretz!!!



She also guest-starred on an episode of "Barney Miller" as a housewife arrested for throwing a coffee mug at her husband because he wouldn't stop comparing her to his skinny ex-wife, and made her buy jeans so tight she can barely stagger into the precinct.


----------



## saturn70

There was a really good sex scene in "Shameless", where Lip makes love to a BBW he meets at a party at the University of Chicago. Taylor Cardace played the BBW. I would post the link, but because there is nudity and sexual content, I am not sure it is allowed.


----------



## DragonFly

saturn70 said:


> There was a really good sex scene in "Shameless", where Lip makes love to a BBW he meets at a party at the University of Chicago. Taylor Cardace played the BBW. I would post the link, but because there is nudity and sexual content, I am not sure it is allowed.


You can link to the actress and or the IMDB?


----------



## Mainegal

DragonFly said:


> “DietLand” AMC Dramatic Series (2018- )
> 
> https://m.imdb.com/title/tt5869202/
> 
> Plum - main character
> Love this show! Is it coming back???? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 130721


----------



## ravfa

Here's a few movies that haven't been mentioned:

_Zuckerbaby_ (1985). A German film directed by Percy Adlon, starring Marianne Sagebrecht as a fat, lonely mortician who develops a crush on a married subway conductor she sees while going to work, and pursues him relentlessly. Its something of an art film, and does not have a happy ending, but Sagebrecht is very good in it. It was remade for network TV, premiering on CBS on Valentine's Day, 1989, as _Baby Cakes_. This starred Rikki Lake and Craig Sheffer as the smitten mortician and the object of her affection. It is a more conventionally mainstream film, and this one does have a happy ending, which works well and leaves viewers with a smile on their faces. Lake is delightful.

As she was in a movie I can't believe nobody has yet mentioned, _Hairspray (_1988), John Waters's quirky PG rated comedy, which also starred his muse, Divine. They played, respectively, spunky fat heroine Tracy Turnblad and her mom, Edna. The first film I can think of that had a fat girl as the lead character - and she gets the guy! This was, of course, turned into a Broadway musical in 2002, staring newcomer Marissa Jaret Winotur and Harvey Firestone as Tracy and Edna. This was a huge success, and begat a film version of it's own in 2007, with another newcomer, Nikki Blonsky. I can't comment on this version. I refused to see it, since casting a thinner actor in a fat suit (John Travolta) as Edna Turnblad (in a movie at least in part about size acceptance, and large size empowerment) seems to me equivalent to casting a Caucasian in blackface in one of the African-American roles. Finally, NBC aired a live broadcast of the musical with a new cast in 2016. As with the other versions, a fresh face made her debut as Tracy Turnblad, Maddie Baillo.

In 1987, director Percy Adlon and star Marianne Sagebrecht reteamed for the English language cult film _Bagdad Café. _It also starred Jack Palance and C.C.H. Pounder. A memorable scene is when Palance's character paints a nude portrait of Sagebrecht.

Another made for television film, this time broadcast on the Lifetime network, was _Queen Sized, _(_2008_), starring Nikki Blonsky, from the 2007 version of _Hairspray. _This is a high school-set dramady about a fat girl who is nominated for homecoming queen as a cruel joke, but goes on to win.

Finally, there is the independent 2002 film _Real Women Have Curves,_ starring American Ferrera. Based on the acclaimed play written by Josefina Lopez, and directed by a woman, Patricia Cardoso, it recounts the struggles of a family of Latina women in East L.A., fighting against racism, sizeism, and constricting expectations. None of the women are super size, particularly Ferrera, but it is an engaging film detailing the lives of characters who are seldom granted the spotlight in movies. It also stars George Lopez, in a supporting role as a mentor/teacher.

As far as the movies that have already been mentioned. . .I fucking hate _Shallow Hal _and especially _Feed _(and I'm a horror movie aficionado!). On the other hand, I love _City Island. _As far as I know, its the first mainstream film to include feederism in it's story (even if it is a subplot). Not only that, they don't treat it in an exploitative or distorted way. Who woulda thunk?


----------



## LizzieJones

DragonFly said:


> Dawn French in the Vicar of Dibly - big big girl crush on her



Love her too.


----------



## agouderia

ravfa said:


> Here's a few movies that haven't been mentioned:
> 
> _Zuckerbaby_ (1985). A German film directed by Percy Adlon, starring Marianne Sagebrecht as a fat, lonely mortician who develops a crush on a married subway conductor she sees while going to work, and pursues him relentlessly.
> 
> In 1987, director Percy Adlon and star Marianne Sagebrecht reteamed for the English language cult film _Bagdad Café. _It also starred Jack Palance and C.C.H. Pounder. A memorable scene is when Palance's character paints a nude portrait of Sagebrecht.



If we're talking Marianne Sägebrecht, a beautiful film with her is the French-Czech "Martha et moi" (1990) - starring alongside French intellectual hottie Michel Piccoli.
Story is about a Jewish doctor who marries his Sudeten-German housekeeper in early 1930's Prague - and how that conflicts with their families and is doomed after the Nazis occupy Czechoslowakia.

Marianne Sägebrecht is in her mid-70's by now, but still active and well, and can be found regularly on German television.


----------



## wrenchboy

Clonenumber47 said:


> "Feed" - 2005
> This is what happens when feedism meets horror. Michael Carter, a demented serial killer, seduces plus sized women and literally feeds them to death. Detective Phillip Jackson investigates a missing person's case, leading him into the world of feedism. In his investigation, he finds Michael Carter, and his current growing victim, Deidre.
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0445965/?ref_=fn_al_tt_2
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feed_(2005_film)
> 
> There are a couple of bbws in the film. However, Deidre the bed-ridden ssbbw, is played by Gabby Millgate in a body suit.
> https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0589613/?ref_=tt_cl_t3
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gabby_Millgate



Thanks clonenumber47. As i was going through the list I was thinking of Feed.


----------



## DragonFly

https://m.imdb.com/title/tt4878482/

Dumplin a Netflix Origional


----------



## Clonenumber47

Although a video game, I felt it related enough to post it onto this thread

"Dragon's Lair II" - 1991
Princess Daphne is kidnapped by an evil wizard, Mordroc, and Dirk the Daring must venture forth to rescue her again. 

In stage 1, Dirk must evade his mother in law, an aggressive BBW viking who is driven to beat the crap out of him for letting Daphne get kidnapped again.





In stage 4, Dirk purses Mordroc through the garden of Eden, dodging a number of obstacles, and Eve, a SSBBW who is quite smitten with Dirk...


----------



## Killexia

I am a big fan of horror. Lately I've been going back and watching Italian horror. The Argento brothers tend to use a lot of large women in sexy roles in their movies. It is a small part but usually plays a significant one for that scene. Has anyone else noticed this? 

I'm watching "Santa Sangre" and there is a scene where the main character is given to a fat prostitute about 45 minutes in. The movie is co-written by Claudio Argento.


----------



## RVGleason

The movie ‘Casanova’ has a fun subplot with Oliver Platt.


----------



## RVGleason

From ‘Casanova’.


----------



## Clonenumber47

Although a video game, I felt it related enough to post it onto this thread

"Fat Princess" - 2009
A new take on a multi-player capture the flag / take and hold style battle game. The Blue team has kidnapped Princess Plump (the Red Princess), and likewise the Red team has kidnapped Princess Muffintop (the Blue Princess). Players will select their character class and head out into battle in a rather gruesome attempt to rescue their princess from the opposing team's dungeon, and safely return her to her rightful throne. 
The catch is, aside from bolstering their castle's defenses, the opposing team can stuff your princess with cake, making her grow, and increasingly harder to rescue. But don't worry, you can do the same thing to their princess in your dungeon.
https://fatprincess.fandom.com/wiki/Fat_Princess_Wiki

Princess Plump (Red Team) - Size Chart.




Princess Muffintop (Blue Team) - Gameplay


----------



## SneezeCheeze

I can name off quite a few examples if video games count.


----------



## Clonenumber47

SneezeCheeze said:


> I can name off quite a few examples if video games count.


Please do, I encourage it. The floor is yours.


----------



## RedShellBlueShell

Fat Princess was the GUILTIEST pleasure for me back when I was a closeted FA!

I never killed any players in-game. I just kept the princesses happy


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Clonenumber47 said:


> Please do, I encourage it. The floor is yours.


Well all righty then.

Wen Kinoc and Gatta in Final Fantasy X
Smough in Dark Souls
Boraicho in Mortal Kombat
The fat mermaid, several peasants, and most of the merchants in Okami
Marilyn in Paper Mario 2 (crushed on that purple circle hard when I was little)
Like half the male NPCs in The Godfather 

Plus most western-style RPGs these days let you alter your character’s body type within a fairly wide range, particularly Dragon’s Dogma and Fallout 4 as recent examples.


----------



## waldo

DragonFly said:


> View attachment 132148
> https://m.imdb.com/title/tt4878482/
> 
> Dumplin a Netflix Origional



Yeah watched that movie Dumplin' on Friday - quite a hoot! Danielle is great in this one, as is another young fat gal named Maddie Baillio, who I think is a real scene stealer on this show! BUT there is another young lady, who has a bit role, but shines brighter than all in this movie. She is an aspiring comedian/actress named Hilliary Begley - a true beauty (hoping to see a lot more of her in the future)
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm9612611/mediaviewer/rm3571469312

https://www.imdb.com/name/nm9612611/


----------



## waldo

Back in the day (Feb 1989 to be exact) was an inspiring made for TV movie called "Baby Cakes" in which the studly young man fell for the fat girl (played by Ricki Lake). As a 19 year old closeted FA at the time, this movie certainly represented a hope for realizing my own desires.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0096872/?ref_=nv_sr_1?ref_=nv_sr_1

ETA : see earlier post on this thread from RAVFA also mentions this movie Babycakes, which is actually a remake of a movie called Zuckerbaby, starring the German actress Marianne Sagebrecht.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

I don’t care about the Avengers but fat Thor...that’s pretty phenomenal



It’s portrayed negatively but that’s what a Norse god should look like imho. I’m having Viking fantasies all of a sudden.


----------



## Emmy

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> I don’t care about the Avengers but fat Thor...that’s pretty phenomenal
> 
> 
> 
> It’s portrayed negatively but that’s what a Norse god should look like imho. I’m having Viking fantasies all of a sudden.



Hot as evverrrrr! Sat around many people who said otherwise..more for me! gimme!-grabby hands-


----------



## fat hiker

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> I don’t care about the Avengers but fat Thor...that’s pretty phenomenal
> 
> 
> 
> It’s portrayed negatively but that’s what a Norse god should look like imho. I’m having Viking fantasies all of a sudden.




And don't forget Volstagg, Thor's Falstaff-based fat companion ...
https://marvel.fandom.com/wiki/Volstagg_(Earth-616)


----------



## Ffancy

I am big time crushing on ólafur darri ólafsson in Trapped, which just happens to be a good detective show starring a genuine BHM.


----------



## Dan DeLeon

​

Saw the trailer for _Brittany Runs a Marathon_ today. Looks interesting. Totally clueless about Ms. Bell (as the titular Brittany), I was intrigued that she appeared to undergo a remarkable physical transformation from overweight to more slender in this upcoming, "inspirational," "crowd-pleasing" Rom-Com. Turns out she wore a "fat suit" for the role.

Amazing to me that, in this day and age, Hollywood is still casting heavily made up (no pun intended) actors and actresses instead of hiring The Real Thing . . . or at least performers willing to be more authentic (e.g., Robert De Niro in _Raging Bull_ and Toni Collette in _Muriel's Wedding_, both of who packed on the pounds for their roles). Imagine in 2019 putting ofays in "blackface" or passing British round-eyes as Orientals (Yoo-hoo, Tilda Swinton!).

But, that's the "magic of the movies," I guess.


----------



## MattB

There could be a separate thread just for The Simpsons. This wasn't a full episode theme, but I think it fits here.






https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4480438/


----------



## xxeell

Age of X-Men: Xtremists features the Blob as the leader. He costumes consists of a top that remains open and shows skin and his tummy which tells me he is confident in himself. (BTW don't know if comic books were allowed to be included.)


----------



## xxeell

xxeell said:


> Age of X-Men: Xtremists features the Blob as the leader. He costumes consists of a top that remains open and shows skin and his tummy which tells me he is confident in himself. (BTW don't know if comic books were allowed to be included.)


Age of X-Man Omega will feature the Blob as well.


----------



## Clandy Caine

Ffancy said:


> I am big time crushing on ólafur darri ólafsson in Trapped, which just happens to be a good detective show starring a genuine BHM.


He’s one of my favorite BHM actors right now! I really enjoyed watching him as the love interest on Maria Bamford’s show Lady Dynamite. I kind of resemble Maria which made it easy to imagine myself in her place. I haven’t watched Trapped yet but I’ll get around to it eventually.


----------



## LuvMBigger

There was one season of a "Bachelor" type show with one FA and a dozen or so BBW's as contestants. Where do I sign up for Season 2?

There was a movie called "Dogfight" where a group of soldiers have a cruel contest to see who can bring the "ugliest" date to a party. The women don't know they are the object of the joke until the winner is chosen at the end. I'm pretty sure at least one of the dates was a BBW.

There was a series about a law firm where Camryn Manheim played a lawyer where her size was an important character point. She tells a great story in her book about the first day of filming where the set dresser had put a jar of candy on the "fat girl's" desk. She immediately removed it and put in a drawer and had to explain to the set dresser that a fat woman would be the LAST person to display a jar of candy on her desk.


----------



## GordoNegro

Wimpy "centered" epsiodes from "Popeye The Sailor Man".


----------



## fat hiker

LuvMBigger said:


> There was one season of a "Bachelor" type show with one FA and a dozen or so BBW's as contestants. Where do I sign up for Season 2?
> 
> There was a movie called "Dogfight" where a group of soldiers have a cruel contest to see who can bring the "ugliest" date to a party. The women don't know they are the object of the joke until the winner is chosen at the end. I'm pretty sure at least one of the dates was a BBW.
> 
> There was a series about a law firm where Camryn Manheim played a lawyer where her size was an important character point. She tells a great story in her book about the first day of filming where the set dresser had put a jar of candy on the "fat girl's" desk. She immediately removed it and put in a drawer and had to explain to the set dresser that a fat woman would be the LAST person to display a jar of candy on her desk.



The law firm series was "The Practice" - a great show, made better by Camryn's character, Ellenor Frutt.


----------



## fat hiker

fat hiker said:


> The law firm series was "The Practice" - a great show, made better by Camryn's character, Ellenor Frutt.



Camryn, as Ellenor Frutt, also shows up in episodes of Ally McBeal and Boston Public.


----------



## RVGleason

Another Wimpy centered Popeye cartoon.


----------



## fat hiker

RVGleason said:


> Another Wimpy centered Popeye cartoon.



It's rather ironic that the guy who gives Wimpy the growth pills is not exactly small himself - had he take a couple himself, he could have been the 'giant'!


----------



## Clonenumber47

"The Cleveland Show" : 2009 - 2013 Animated TV comedy show. 
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1195935/?ref_=nv_sr_2?ref_=nv_sr_2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cleveland_Show

Voiced by Aseem Batra, Kendra Krinklesac is an SSBBW and neighbor to the Clevelands with her husband Lester. She is on the receiving end of nearly all of the fat jokes in the show. However, she remains confident in who she is, despite the negativity aimed at her.
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm2158545/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cl_t7

In season 1, episode 19 "Brown History Month", Kendra falls off of her scooter, trapping Rallo beneath her. As she is immobile without her scooter, Rallo only has a little amount of time to get out before he is crushed. In order to escape, Rallo describes fast foods to Kendra in order to get her hot and bothered, so she can start to sweat, allowing Rallo to slide free. The scene is unapologetic in its sexual innuendos.


----------



## Bama

Dan DeLeon said:


> ​
> 
> Saw the trailer for _Brittany Runs a Marathon_ today. Looks interesting. Totally clueless about Ms. Bell (as the titular Brittany), I was intrigued that she appeared to undergo a remarkable physical transformation from overweight to more slender in this upcoming, "inspirational," "crowd-pleasing" Rom-Com. Turns out she wore a "fat suit" for the role.
> 
> Amazing to me that, in this day and age, Hollywood is still casting heavily made up (no pun intended) actors and actresses instead of hiring The Real Thing . . . or at least performers willing to be more authentic (e.g., Robert De Niro in _Raging Bull_ and Toni Collette in _Muriel's Wedding_, both of who packed on the pounds for their roles). Imagine in 2019 putting ofays in "blackface" or passing British round-eyes as Orientals (Yoo-hoo, Tilda Swinton!).
> 
> But, that's the "magic of the movies," I guess.



When she was cast for the role she was 40lbs heavier. She made the decision to lose weight for the role, 40lbs, the last 11 of which she lost while filming. The producers didn't ask her to lose weight and they cast her at the heavier weight. So, although she did wear a fat suit, she originally didn't have to because she originally did actually weigh about as much as the fat suit simulated. I doubt it would have been possible for her to lose 40lbs in the length of time available for filming the movie. Which is probably why she lost the weight ahead of time. Also, she may have wanted to know what a person goes through and feels when they lose that much weight. I've seen Jillian Bell in a few other films, (22 Jump Street, Fist Fight, Rough Night, Office Christmas Party) she definitely wasn't skinny before and would not have needed a fat suit to appear fat. She was and still is beautiful and talented.


----------



## Clonenumber47

"Postal" - 2007
A Uwe Boll film (so you know its going to be horrendous). A loser in life, Dude has been fired from his job and decides to team up with his cult-leading uncle to steal from their local amusement park, only to find themselves going toe to toe against the Taliban.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0486640/fullcredits?ref_=tt_cl_sm#cast
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Postal_(film)

Jodie Stewart plays Bitch, Dude's unfaithful wife. She lives in their trailer, watching TV and eating all day while enjoying the company of numerous lovers. She meets her end while trying to flee the trailer, only to find herself too big to fit out of the trailer door, leaving her and her lovers trapped as the trailer blows up
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm2765487/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cl_t30
https://postal.fandom.com/wiki/The_Bitch


----------



## Broseph

Shrill (2019)

This is required watching folks.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shrill_(TV_series)

I only saw the first 3 episodes on a plane, but found it promising. 

Staring Aidy Bryant 

https://m.imdb.com/name/nm5262775/


----------



## DrBeauty

I believe Paradise PD is worth mentioning.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradise_PD
Gina, voiced by Sarah Chalke has a fat fetish and constantly harasses her obese partner, Dusty.


----------



## JDavis

ChocolateBear said:


> She was fantastic in season 2 of Justified (for which she won an Emmy)


And Margot Martindale was great in the Americans as well, which I saw since that last post.


----------



## alk27alk27

It’s been awhile but wasn’t ms Smith form MitHC getting a bit chubbier in the second or third season? Was that from all the alcohol?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Anyone remembers the Omega Mu's from The Revenge of the Nerds (1984)?


----------



## Salacious Caitlin

Slither Slither (2006) - IMDb
is a fun B-movie featuring Nathan Fillion and a gargantuan tick-girl, among other delights.

I'm currently making my way through the (quasi-recent) Battlestar Galactica series and there are a couple of episodes at the start of Season 3 where Lee Adama gets... I wouldn't quite call it fat, but pudgy. He looks a lot cuter with some heft IMHO. Unfortunately, they also give him a radioactive orange fake tan which is not my thing in any circumstances.


----------



## drxprime

The new Circle Brazil on Netflix has a pretty phenomenal contestant, Marina. Her Instagram is here: MARINA GREGORY (@marinavgregory) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## Colonial Warrior

This was a very controversial TV ad in Puerto Rico by 1982. The legendary singer and dancer Iris Chacón know around the world as "La Vedette de America". 

It this ad the producers played with the word "culo" (spelled coolo in English) what is the equivalent to the words butt or ass in English to sell a brand of coolant. A well known classic!


----------



## Bama

Colonial Warrior said:


> This was a very controversial TV ad in Puerto Rico by 1982. The legendary singer and dancer Iris Chacón know around the world as "La Vedette de America".
> 
> It this ad the producers played with the word "culo" (spelled coolo in English) what is the equivalent to the words butt or ass in English to sell a brand of coolant. A well known classic!



That was outstanding! The timing was perfect, it wasn't overtly sexual, and it wasn't demeaning to the actress or females. If anything, it showed just how dependent men are on women. This guy needed a woman to come to his rescue. She just happened to have a big booty and was sexy.


----------



## Bama

Colonial Warrior said:


> Anyone remembers the Omega Mu's from The Revenge of the Nerds (1984)?



Go Omega Mu's! They were the hottest and prettiest girls in the movie.


----------



## Bama

Broseph said:


> Shrill (2019)
> 
> This is required watching folks.
> 
> Shrill (TV series) - Wikipedia
> 
> I only saw the first 3 episodes on a plane, but found it promising.
> 
> Staring Aidy Bryant
> 
> Aidy Bryant - IMDb


I would watch just to see Aidy Bryant. She's a beauty queen. Gorgeous.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Bama said:


> That was outstanding! The timing was perfect, it wasn't overtly sexual, and it wasn't demeaning to the actress or females. If anything, it showed just how dependent men are on women. This guy needed a woman to come to his rescue. She just happened to have a big booty and was sexy.


Nice review, @Bama ! I forgot to mention that the male -- who is a BHM -- is a then famous Puerto Rican comedian, Che Manuel!


----------



## Bama

Colonial Warrior said:


> Nice review, @Bama ! I forgot to mention that the male -- who is a BHM -- is a then famous Puerto Rican comedian, Che Manuel!


That's why he looked so familiar. I watch a lot of comedy and stand-up and he looked so familiar. I think I may have seen him on something or doing some stand-up.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Bama said:


> That's why he looked so familiar. I watch a lot of comedy and stand-up and he looked so familiar. I think I may have seen him on something or doing some stand-up.


Perhaps you saw him. He was one of the many media celebrities who left PR years ago. Most of them to Florida and Texas!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

There's also fat characters in videogames. This is the case Eve of the classic 1991 game Dragon's Lair 2: Time Warp!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Rewatching the first season of Night Court and I noticed in the cafeteria, in the front of the magazine stand is a number of copies of BBW magazine on the top rack.


----------



## FattenUpForMe

Just Shoot Me
"Dial N For Murder"
The A-plot is an elderly woman dating Finch, the assistant, and him being torn between enjoying it and being horrified by it. 

The way more interesting B-plot is the usual main character, fashion magazine jounalist Mina, realises that her 1 episode love interest is a chubby chaser. She "realises" this because of his unsubtle attempts to fatten her up secretly...ish. He has a four foot diameter wheel of cheese delivered to her at work and, when they eat out, he physically pushes spoonfuls of dessert into her mouth. He must be somehow at least a little bit charming, since his ex is a fairly attractive ssbbw. And it has apparently worked on Mina for a long time, too, despite the lack of even an attempt at a fatsuit or anything, as she is apparently so fat now that buttons burst of her pants with enough force to fly across a room and embed themselves into solid wood. Eventually, she realises what a creep he is and dumps him. But not for secretly feeding her, just for suggesting that she should wear jogging pants.


----------



## op user

I just saw the first government ad on how to make masks -the same technique used by the Surgeon General.I am a nice person so I put it here. The ad with her is



If you see it from the beginning she shows her T-shirt at around 23'' into the clip and says yes it is a T-shirt that I wear not a sheet.

This ad was presented by a plus size comedian here and here. From Tuesday she would be on a re-run of a show that made her very popular where she stars with another big lady.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Two beloved andunforgettable comedians: Rodney Dangerfield and Sam Kinison in Back to School!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The beautiful and sexy Lindsay Hollister in Get Smart!


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Switched, a Japanese drama miniseries on Netflix
The key player here is Miu Tomita; she gives a solid performance, and she’s got looks to boot. Ironic given one of her character’s defining traits is supposed to be ugliness.
Switched trailer on youtube


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Actress Carla Jimenez in this scene from Nacho Libre!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The beautiful and sexy Lindsay Hollister in the dance scene of Get Smart!


----------



## LunaPlenus

I've always been torn on how they handle Chrissy Metz's weight in This is Us. Thoughts?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

LunaPlenus said:


> I've always been torn on how they handle Chrissy Metz's weight in This is Us. Thoughts?


I don't watch much TV. I just want to know about your thoughts. Maybe can we have a good talk in this thread!


----------



## LunaPlenus

Colonial Warrior said:


> I don't watch much TV. I just want to know about your thoughts. Maybe can we have a good talk in this thread!


Well, to be honest, I like seeing someone about my size on TV, but I hate how every plot point she is involved in revolves around her weight. She has no dimension as a character and it feels like they would write her out as soon as they get a chance. Seems like she's being featured less and less because they don't know what else to do with her but have her deal with her weight.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

LunaPlenus said:


> Well, to be honest, I like seeing someone about my size on TV, but I hate how every plot point she is involved in revolves around her weight. She has no dimension as a character and it feels like they would write her out as soon as they get a chance. Seems like she's being featured less and less because they don't know what else to do with her but have her deal with her weight.


Oh! I just know it! Unfortunately it's almost the same story in most of all I share.

When I was very younger, I wanted to be an actor to participate in sci fi movies and TV shows. Then I realized people of my size get very few chances of getting a role not related to their weight. Most of them only get the opportunity of being there only for a comic relief.

One of the few sci fi franchises that showed a fat person as a hero was the 1978 Battlestar Galactica.

In the classic BSG, there was a colonial warrior, Lt. Jolly played by the late Tony Swartz. He was not in any sense a comic relief there. It was one of the main reasons I choose to have the CW screen name.


----------



## LunaPlenus

@Colonial Warrior right?! Don't get me started on how the Star Wars fandom near crucified Rose!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

LunaPlenus said:


> @Colonial Warrior right?! Don't get me started on how the Star Wars fandom near crucified Rose!


Yeah, @LunaPlenus! It's a shame what they done to Kelly Marie Tran.

Star Wars used to have fat X Wing pilots but only in the 1977 movie, Jek Porkins. I always ask myself the why of his last name!


----------



## LunaPlenus

Colonial Warrior said:


> Yeah, @LunaPlenus! It's a shame what they done to Kelly Marie Tran.
> 
> Star Wars used to have fat X Wing pilots but only in the 1977 movie, Jek Porkins. I always ask myself the why of his last name!




ugh right? like why was that neccesarry!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

LunaPlenus said:


> ugh right? like why was that neccesarry!


Yes, it is! One more thing, I like your screen name. It's very sci fi!


----------



## LunaPlenus

Colonial Warrior said:


> Yes, it is! One more thing, I like your screen name. It's very sci fi!


ha thanks! I was going for witchy, but I see that too!


----------



## GordoNegro

Good Luck Chuck. Not for the sensitive or faint of heart though.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I just finished watching Gilmore Girls and the beautiful Melissa McCarthy as Sookie was an absolute delight. Love her. And her storyline never ever focused on her weight, I don't think it was ever even mentioned.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Colonial Warrior said:


> There's also fat characters in videogames. This is the case Eve of the classic 1991 game Dragon's Lair 2: Time Warp!



And Ellie in Borderlands!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

DitzyBrunette said:


> And Ellie in Borderlands!


Thank you so much for your help, @DitzyBrunette! I have not much knowledge of today's games but I have found this on Ellie!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Driving down my memory lanes, I have found I just watched a movie made for TV in the early 90s with a plot based on the weight of a lady.

It was titled Babycakes. And, as a matter of bonus points, I also found it was the american remake of a German movie, Zuckerbaby!

On this video, we have a comparison between the two movies:


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Colonial Warrior said:


> Driving down my memory lanes, I have found I just watched a movie made for TV in the early 90s with a plot based on the weight of a lady.
> 
> It was titled Babycakes. And, as a matter of bonus points, I also found it was the american remake of a German movie, Zuckerbaby!
> 
> On this video, we have a comparison between the two movies:




I saw this on TV when it was relatively new (January, 1990)

The star character was Ricki Lake, who would go on to have a long career.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

RabbitScorpion said:


> I saw this on TV when it was relatively new (January, 1990)
> 
> The star character was Ricki Lake, who would go on to have a long career.


I only saw it once but I never remember it's title until now.

Then, the FA movement got certain kind of popularity. I also remember the wonderful sitcom Babes. I just miss those days!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I found this show Hot and Heavy on TLC while watching My Big Fat Fabulous Life. Looks interesting, watching it now.








Hot & Heavy | Watch Full Episodes & More! - TLC


Hot & Heavy Official Site. Watch Full Episodes, Get Behind the Scenes, Meet the Cast, and much more. Stream Hot & Heavy FREE with Your TV Subscription!




www.tlc.com


----------



## LJ Rock

I remember this show stirred up a little controversy when it came out (I think some people felt it was maybe a bit sexist as they only featured fat women and no fat men?)

What did you think @DitzyBrunette? 



DitzyBrunette said:


> I found this show Hot and Heavy on TLC while watching My Big Fat Fabulous Life. Looks interesting, watching it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot & Heavy | Watch Full Episodes & More! - TLC
> 
> 
> Hot & Heavy Official Site. Watch Full Episodes, Get Behind the Scenes, Meet the Cast, and much more. Stream Hot & Heavy FREE with Your TV Subscription!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tlc.com


----------



## DitzyBrunette

LJ Rock said:


> I remember this show stirred up a little controversy when it came out (I think some people felt it was maybe a bit sexist as they only featured fat women and no fat men?)
> 
> What did you think @DitzyBrunette?


Frankly, it pissed me off. I watched all three available episodes already, and it angered me. Two of the guys seem to love their women for who they are, but the third just wanted a fat girl, didn't matter about anything else. But it was the reactions from everyone else - who I sincerely hope were hired as actors - when they acted like *GASP* a FAT person has the _audacity_ to be out in public and eating or drinking or just existing. One couple goes to therapy and the therapist, a doctor, for fucks sake, says that the guy "prefers his wife heavy, that's rare." Like, what?! The ignorance of the whole thing was infuriating. Everyone was awful, ignorant, rude, just horrid people.


----------



## LJ Rock

DitzyBrunette said:


> Frankly, it pissed me off. I watched all three available episodes already, and it angered me. Two of the guys seem to love their women for who they are, but the third just wanted a fat girl, didn't matter about anything else. But it was the reactions from everyone else - who I sincerely hope were hired as actors - when they acted like *GASP* a FAT person has the _audacity_ to be out in public and eating or drinking or just existing. One couple goes to therapy and the therapist, a doctor, for fucks sake, says that the guy "prefers his wife heavy, that's rare." Like, what?! The ignorance of the whole thing was infuriating. Everyone was awful, ignorant, rude, just horrid people.



So more "heavy" and not so much "hot." 

Seems like so many of these kinds of shows are meant to celebrate ignorant views and deplorable behavior... but maybe that's just me. Either way it's too bad; a wasted opportunity to create something unique and special.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

LJ Rock said:


> So more "heavy" and not so much "hot."
> 
> Seems like so many of these kinds of shows are meant to celebrate ignorant views and deplorable behavior... but maybe that's just me. Either way it's too bad; a wasted opportunity to create something unique and special.



Apparently the "hot" part was supposed to be the thin, society accepted "normal" sized men, and the heavy was the long suffering women who could not possibly be described as hot themselves or ever land an average sized man. I tell you, infuriating. I would not have watched it had I known. I thought it was to show overweight women in normal everyday relationships, but the show was just to showcase more ignorance.


----------



## BigElectricKat

DitzyBrunette said:


> Apparently the "hot" part was supposed to be the thin, society accepted "normal" sized men, and the heavy was the long suffering women who could not possibly be described as hot themselves or ever land an average sized man. I tell you, infuriating. I would not have watched it had I known. I thought it was to show overweight women in normal everyday relationships, but the show was just to showcase more ignorance.


Apparently no one (except us Dims folk) wants to see what you are describing. This type of show sets a bad example for young people who may be struggling with their identity or weight (or both). What does it say to girls/young women; you can't be overweight and find a good man? And since bigger guys are not represented AT ALL, what does that say to them? Society doesn't even think you're worth it? Geeze, this is sad.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

It's a shame when we have to face stereotypes in media, but also it's also a shame when a production just arises on mainstream media and we the fat condemned it by the same standard we condemned mainstream media that made a mockery of us.

This is the case of a wonderful TV show titled babes. I just loved it but the criticism made to shorten it's life to only 28 episodes. 

I still miss it so much that I have tried to find on DVD but it was impossible to find.

I remember I had a crush on the late Susan Peretz.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

BigElectricKat said:


> Apparently no one (except us Dims folk) wants to see what you are describing. This type of show sets a bad example for young people who may be struggling with their identity or weight (or both). What does it say to girls/young women; you can't be overweight and find a good man? And since bigger guys are not represented AT ALL, what does that say to them? Society doesn't even think you're worth it? Geeze, this is sad.



I'm also concerned about their self worth in general, not just finding a man, and this show just shits all over the idea that an overweight woman should be allowed the right to have any self-esteem. 

I see bigger guys all the time on tv, though. Heck, my favorite actor is Kevin James, an overweight guy who starred in his own show for 9 years and had a beautiful thin tv wife. Bigger guys with dad bods are considered hot (I don't disagree, they are lol) and they find fame easily. But fat actresses land roles where their fat is the identity of the character. I hate the media sometimes.


----------



## BigElectricKat

DitzyBrunette said:


> I'm also concerned about their self worth in general, not just finding a man, and this show just shits all over the idea that an overweight woman should be allowed the right to have any self-esteem.
> 
> I see bigger guys all the time on tv, though. Heck, my favorite actor is Kevin James, an overweight guy who starred in his own show for 9 years and had a beautiful thin tv wife. Bigger guys with dad bods are considered hot (I don't disagree, they are lol) and they find fame easily. But fat actresses land roles where their fat is the identity of the character. I hate the media sometimes.


I did kinda gloss over the self-worth aspect, lumping it with identity, but I agree with your point. Sadly, we shouldn't look to the media for any validation of our own self-esteem. It will be another 20 years before they really get onboard in a greater way. It's probably why I find big gals who have confidence to be so alluring. It's sometimes a rarity.

As far as bigger guys with dad bods being hot, could you please let me know where in the world there are more women who have that opinion. I think myself and great many of the BHM's around here would gladly pick up and move to that neighborhood!


----------



## MattB

TLC's whole shtick is to exploit people for ratings. It doesn't excuse them, but their bar is super low to start with


----------



## DitzyBrunette

BigElectricKat said:


> As far as bigger guys with dad bods being hot, could you please let me know where in the world there are more women who have that opinion. I think myself and great many of the BHM's around here would gladly pick up and move to that neighborhood!



If I had the answer to that, and all the men moved there, I'd have to move there, too to find a good guy. I get messages/likes on dating apps all the time but the physical type is rarely what I want! 

Anyway - apologies for derailing this thread; when I posted about that show I had no idea it was so awful. I hadn't watched it yet. I would never have posted it here if I had known.


----------



## BigElectricKat

I looked but didn't see if anyone mentioned this film before.



https://vimeo.com/ondemand/chubbychaser


----------



## MattB

Was thinking of this cartoon this morning. The fun starts at 3:00...


----------



## RVGleason

MattB said:


> Was thinking of this cartoon this morning. The fun starts at 3:00...




A favorite of mine and a definite inspiration.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Colonial Warrior said:


> It's a shame when we have to face stereotypes in media, but also it's also a shame when a production just arises on mainstream media and we the fat condemned it by the same standard we condemned mainstream media that made a mockery of us.
> 
> This is the case of a wonderful TV show titled babes. I just loved it but the criticism made to shorten it's life to only 28 episodes.
> 
> I still miss it so much that I have tried to find on DVD but it was impossible to find.
> 
> I remember I had a crush on the late Susan Peretz.
> 
> View attachment 139204


I was all about Leslie Boone.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

ScreamingChicken said:


> I was all about Leslie Boone.


All of them are beautiful and sexy but I always have been fascinated by the ones older than me. Then I just wanted to be with a SSBBW cougar!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Colonial Warrior said:


> It's a shame when we have to face stereotypes in media, but also it's also a shame when a production just arises on mainstream media and we the fat condemned it by the same standard we condemned mainstream media that made a mockery of us.
> 
> This is the case of a wonderful TV show titled babes. I just loved it but the criticism made to shorten it's life to only 28 episodes.
> 
> I still miss it so much that I have tried to find on DVD but it was impossible to find.
> 
> I remember I had a crush on the late Susan Peretz.
> 
> View attachment 139204




I remember this show and being a young girl who was chubby, this sort of representation on tv was very important. It's so unfortunate it didn't last long. All three of those actresses are so beautiful!

Anyway - found a couple episodes on YouTube:


----------



## Colonial Warrior

DitzyBrunette said:


> I remember this show and being a young girl who was chubby, this sort of representation on tv was very important. It's so unfortunate it didn't last long. All three of those actresses are so beautiful!
> 
> Anyway - found a couple episodes on YouTube:



I have found those two. I have them in a playlist! I just have tried to found the show on DVD but sadly it was a fruitless search.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The late and still beloved Susan Peretz in a scene from Dog Day Afternoon!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The late actress Yvette Wilson in this scene from Friday!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Two of my plus sized performers, Rodney Dangerfield and Sam Kinison in this scene from the movie Back to School


----------



## mal57

Colonial Warrior said:


> The late actress Yvette Wilson in this scene from Friday!



Great movie but I always hated this scene. Both Tucker and Cube had been in Hollywood too long... Imagine a couple of round-the-way dudes in South Central thinking this girl is too big. They act like she's 500 pounds, meanwhile she's probably smaller than the average woman in their neighborhood.


----------



## GordoNegro

mal57 said:


> Great movie but I always hated this scene. Both Tucker and Cube had been in Hollywood too long... Imagine a couple of round-the-way dudes in South Central thinking this girl is too big. They act like she's 500 pounds, meanwhile she's probably smaller than the average woman in their neighborhood.



Considering it was before the "Thick Chicks Movement" and around the time of Jamie Foxx' 'In Living Color' spoof "Baby Got Snacks", Cracking on her "Poetic Justice" Janet Jackson for looking like Freddie Jackson when Y. Wilson (RIP) braid cap came off doesn't seem that far off.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

The main reason for what I like the movie Dog Day Afternoon is this scene with the late Susan Peretz!


----------



## RVGleason




----------



## Colonial Warrior

RVGleason said:


> View attachment 143698


The heavy breasts tobacconist was played by the late Italian actress Maria Antonietta Beluzzi (1930-1997)




Here is also a photo of Beluzzi with Amarcord's director, the late Federico Fellini (1920-1993)


----------



## Jerry Thomas

Colonial Warrior said:


> This is also a photo of Beluzzi with Amarcord's director, the late Federico Fellini (1920-1993)



Is he feeling her up??


----------



## Dayeme35

Ricki Lake. --------- BabyCakes. And CryBaby


----------



## Dayeme35

Gwyneth Paltrow. Shallow Hal


----------



## Jerry Thomas

Dayeme35 said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow. Shallow Hal



One of my all time favorite movies!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Dayeme35 said:


> Ricki Lake. --------- BabyCakes. And CryBabyView attachment 143852
> View attachment 143853


Very nice TV movie. I just remember I watched it in the 90s.

It's an American remake of the German film Zukerbaby.

Here is the trailer:


----------



## Jerry Thomas

Colonial Warrior said:


> It's an American remake of the German film Zukerbaby.



I remember seeing both versions. Personally, I thought the German one was better.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Actress Priscilla Allen (July 19, 1938 - August 14, 2008) in a scene from Total Recall (1990)


----------

